# Is your dog interested in the smell of your breath?



## Rua

I know that's a weird question, but I'm really curious to know. Juno has started taking a great interest in the smell of my breath. If I'm down at her level, giving her loves, she will very keenly smell at my mouth. Not in a gross way, mind you. And it's not because I've just eaten something she wants. I'm not sure whether to be offended or intrigued. ha!

I've heard dogs can sometimes detect illness in their owners by smelling their breath. But I just wondered if there would be any other reason for this. Is it some sort of dog language thing?


----------



## robk

Ruger does this too me. I hope he isn't detecting something. I have enough problems as it is.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My Daisy did. She also would in a sense alert if I had an insulin reaction. However she ate a partial denture I have so. Twice. Once during an insulin reation. I think your breath is the ultimate in your scent.Lucky no.


----------



## julie87

my dog smells my breath only if I eat something delicious. Also dogs are always curious about smells, weather its sickness or not, so don't panic


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

julie87 said:


> my dog smells my breath only if I eat something delicious. Also dogs are always curious about smells, weather its sickness or not, so don't panic


 I didnt mean that that is why the OP 's dog would do it . I just meant that Daisy did it very often.Sorry i didnt mean to scare.


----------



## julie87

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I didnt mean that that is why the OP 's dog would do it . I just meant that Daisy did it very often.Sorry i didnt mean to scare.


 
I was saying that to OP


----------



## Anthony8858

Have you been eating her liver treats again?


----------



## Rua

Anthony8858 said:


> Have you been eating her liver treats again?


Who told you??? 

LOL :laugh:


----------



## MichaelE

Only if I've been eating.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella does like to smell my breath. But she prefers sniffing other body parts more


----------



## glinny

The last thing at night Effie will come to my side of the bed for some loving. She is always very interested in my breath and keeps her nose right by my mouth. I think she likes the smell of toothpaste. She only does this at night.


----------



## Finnick<3

Part of the once over I get from Finn after being out around other dogs without him is a sniff of my mouth. He's such a nosy dork.


----------



## Freestep

Yep, if I've been eating something delicious, they are interested... otherwise, not really.

I've had some dogs really sniff out my eyes, which I always thought was weird.


----------



## wolfy dog

Rua said:


> I've heard dogs can sometimes detect illness in their owners by smelling their breath. But I just wondered if there would be any other reason for this. Is it some sort of dog language thing?


They do and if this is something new, if it were me, I would get a physical and pay the dentist a visit. You never know. Shepherds are very observant when it comes to changes and I believe dogs.


----------



## GregK

Only when i drink beer. :toasting:


----------



## Lilie

Just recently my Lacy was obsessed with a friend's young son's ears. He wouldn't stay away from them. He wouldn't lick them, he just kept smelling them. The next morning the son complained of ear aches. He had an inner ear infection in both ears. My friend thinks my dog gave his son ear infections. 

I think if your dog never used to smell your breath, and suddenly is obsessed with it, you should take that into consideration. But if your dog always smells your breath, then I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## RocketDog

When ever I eat something....

Now I just gently blow him a whiff and he checks it out, then we both move on. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## billsharp

Liesl is fearless about where she puts her nose. I often laugh when I think about what it would be like if humans used their noses like dogs do.


----------



## Finnick<3

Lilie said:


> Just recently my Lacy was obsessed with a friend's young son's ears. He wouldn't stay away from them. He wouldn't lick them, he just kept smelling them. The next morning the son complained of ear aches. He had an inner ear infection in both ears. My friend thinks my dog gave his son ear infections.
> 
> I think if your dog never used to smell your breath, and suddenly is obsessed with it, you should take that into consideration. But if your dog always smells your breath, then I wouldn't be concerned.


My rottie use to give my son wet willies all the time when he was little. He had chronic ear infections back then. It never occured to me that was why she was obsessed with his ears *palms forehead*


----------



## kiya

Lakota gets really curious if I'm chewing something, so of course I play it up a bit.


----------



## hunterisgreat

They are interested in the smell of everything, particularly those smells related to me or food... so food + me = 2 x interest. My burps bring all the dogs to the lap. Annnd they're like "Its better than yours", lalala.. you get the picture


----------



## Rua

Great responses everyone. Juno isn't interested in what I've eaten most of the time. There isn't a particular pattern of when she likes to smell me. It's kind of random. Although, I noticed shes always done it just before I've gotten a chest infection (I'm very prone to those.)

She also occasionally does it after I've brushed my teeth too. I think she like's the minty smell. 

Lillie, that's so interesting about your friends son's ears. Obviously your dog could smell the infection in there long before anyone else picked up on it.


----------

